# Bellator 76 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 76 takes place in 6 days October 12th 6:30 PM Eastern. If you would like to compete against other forum members picking the winners for this card, send me a pm with your choices for the 10 fights before the event starts. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5 million credits, and if you get 10 out of 10 it will be doubled. SmackyBear and kantowrestler tied last week, looking forward to see what happens now.



> Eddie Alvarez vs. Patricky "Pitbull" Freire
> Nazareno Malegarie vs. Rad Martinez
> Wagnney Fabiano vs. Akop Stepanyan
> Mike Richman vs. Jeremy Spoon
> ...



Picks sent by:

kantowrestler
OHKO
SmackyBear


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm in.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

My picks not looking so good. Think I'm losing this. Should probably start watching Bellator more though. I have no clue of each the fighters' styles and so on.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Here are the results, all you guys got a top 3 finish out of however members we have on this forum at least. :thumbsup:

kantowrestler picks:



> Eddie Alvarez *Right*
> Nazareno Malegarie *Wrong*
> Wagnney Fabiano *Right*
> Jeremy Spoon *Wrong*
> ...


*Total: 5 right*

OHKO picks...



> Eddie Alvarez *Right*
> Rad Martinez *Right*
> Akop Stepanyan *Wrong*
> Mike Richman *Right*
> ...


*Total: 6 right*

SmackyBear picks...



> Eddie Alvarez *Right*
> Rad Martinez *Right*
> Wagnney Fabiano *Right*
> Mike Richman *Right*
> ...


*Total: 6 right*

So congrats to the two winners in a tieJ: OHKO and SmackyBear. Check your credits for something added in there. Thanks again for playing to all 3, will do it again as long as Bellator keeps going.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You win some you loose some.


----------

